# Reisegutschein zu gewinnen



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2005)

Unser Partner Kultur und Meer Toursitik möchte mehr über die Wünsche der Angler erfahren, um die Angebote für Euch besser abstimmen zu können. 

Vor allem auch deswegen,da die von usnerem Partner angebotenen Reiseziele (rund ums rote Meer) noch nicht so bekannt sind.

Daher wird unter allen die an der folgenden Umfrage teilnehmen ein Reisegutschein im Wert von 150 Euro verlost, der bei einer Reisebuchung bei Kultur und Meer Toursitik eingelöst werden kann (Barauszahlung ist nicht möglich, der Rechtsweg ausgeschlossen).

Wie gehts:
Im nächsten Posting stehen die Fragen, diese einfach in ein Wordokument kopieren, die Fragen beantworten und dann per Mail an:
info@kulturundmeer.de
schicken, mit dem Betreff: Anglerboardumfrage

Mehr Infos über Ägypten und die Reiseziele rund ums Rote Meer findet Ihr auch hier!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2005)

*AW: Reisegutschein zu gewinnen*

*1.:  Haben Sie von Angeln in Ägypten schon mal gehört oder gelesen:*
Ja:           
Wo       
Nur gelesen   
von Bekannten gehört 
Nein

*2.: Waren Sie selber schon mal in Ägypten?*
Ja              
wann                   
wo
Nein 

*3.: Wenn Sie die Möglichkeit hätten dahin zu fliegen was hätte Sie interessiert: * 
Das Rotes Meer  (Hurghada Little Big Game) 
Lake Nasser (Nasser Stausee-Nilbarschsafari)
Familienurlaub Kombination 
-Baden und Anglen
-Rundreise zu den Pyramieden
-Nilkreuzfahrt auf dem Nil

*4.:  Haben Sie vom Angeln im Oman & Dubai schon mal gehört oder gelesen?*
Ja:           
Wo       
Nur gelesen   
von Bekannten gehört 
Nein

*5.: Wie oft machen Sie Angelurlaub im Jahr?* 
1x im Jahr
2x im Jahr
      mehr......


*6.: Was ist Ihre maximale Budget für eine Angelreise:*

   500,--
   800,--
   1000,--
   1500,--
   2000,--
   mehr

*7.: Wie buchen Sie Ihre Angelreisen?*
  über das Reisebüro im Ort
  Direkt am Zielort
  über das Internet bei Spezial Angelreiseunternehmen


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2005)

*AW: Reisegutschein zu gewinnen*

Viel Spass beim beantworten und viel Glück beim gewinnen!!!


----------



## goeddoek (11. April 2005)

*AW: Reisegutschein zu gewinnen*

Moin  #h 

Fragebogen ist raus.Tolle Sache mit den Gewinnen.

Nun hilft nur Daumen drücken  :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2005)

*AW: Reisegutschein zu gewinnen*



> Nun hilft nur Daumen drücken


So is dat))


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2005)

*AW: Reisegutschein zu gewinnen*

PS: Einsendeschluss ist der 15.05. 2005.
Also haltet Euch ran!


----------



## wodibo (12. April 2005)

*AW: Reisegutschein zu gewinnen*

Fragebogen ist raus :m 
Nur Gewinnen muß ich nicht unbedingt. Urlaub kann ich mir für die nächste Zeit wohl abschminken  #d


----------



## fidje (18. April 2005)

*AW: Reisegutschein zu gewinnen*

Fragebogen ist raus,
hoffe nur der Briefkasten läuft nun nicht über

Gruß Fidje


----------



## vaaberg (23. April 2005)

*AW: Reisegutschein zu gewinnen*

Hallo Thomas,
ich will auch gewinnen (und viele andere auch) aber solche Gombuder-Specis sind doch nich alle. Ich gebe es zu !   Wer noch ?

*Wie bitteschön kopiert man den Fragebogen zu Word ?*

Gruß Vaaberg                          nächste Woche wieder ein Jahr weiser ! ... nicht älter.


----------



## Franz_16 (23. April 2005)

*AW: Reisegutschein zu gewinnen*

@vaaberg

Ich habe die Datei Anglerboardumfrage.doc angehängt. Das ist ein Worddokument wo die Fragen drinstehen 

Also einfach ausfüllen und dann an info@kulturundmeer.de senden 

solltest du gewinnen - kostet es dich 1 Bier :q :q #6 

schönes WE noch  #h


----------



## ex-elbangler (23. April 2005)

*AW: Reisegutschein zu gewinnen*

Die fragen markieren, rechte Maustaste, kopieren anklicken, Word öffnen und rechte Maustaste , einfügen anklicken.


----------



## vaaberg (23. April 2005)

*AW: Reisegutschein zu gewinnen*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> @vaaberg
> 
> Ich habe die Datei Anglerboardumfrage.doc angehängt. Das ist ein Worddokument wo die Fragen drinstehen
> 
> ...



.......also der Gombuder ist doch nicht so dämlich. Aber ich auch nicht ! Was dagegen ?

Mit dem Bier wird gemacht  - Franz  beschlossen und verkündet. Aber bitte in Norge auf der Insel mit meiner Hytter und dort ohne rechte Maustaste nachts um 2.00 aufer Terese im JUNI .   ........luft holen.  #h 

Es grüsst der alte Vaaberg     (nicht alt - weise )


----------



## vaaberg (23. April 2005)

*AW: Reisegutschein zu gewinnen*

Ex-elbangler, danke für die Hinweise. Du hast einem weisem (alten) Mann geholfen.

Was ich schon immer mal sagen wollte:
.....es fällt mir schwer  Haken ohne ck zu schreiben, aber bei einer der nächsten neuen Änderung der Rechtschreibreform spielt das sowieso keine Rolle mehr. Es wird solange reformiert, bis die deutsche Sprache katholisch ist . Gelle .

Gruß Vaaberg

*Wir werden nicht älter , sondern weiser !* #4


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Reisegutschein zu gewinnen*

Noch 5 Tage zum gewinnen!! Also haltet Euch ran!!


----------



## Alf Stone (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Reisegutschein zu gewinnen*

Wenn nur ein Reisegutschein verlost wurde, dann bin ich ja ein richtiger Glückspilz.

Hab nämlich heute um 10 Uhr die Mitteilung bekommen, daß ich eine Gutschein im Wert von 150 Euro gewonnen habe. Juchhu!
Also muß der nächste Urlaub wohl Ägypten sein, wollte ich sowieso schon immer mal hin und Nilbarsche fangen.

Im übrigen hab ich mal gleich noch nen Lottoschein ausgefüllt, man weiß ja nie vielleicht hab ich grade ne Glückssträhne...


----------

